# General beekeeping > Your Favourite Links >  Cell builder video

## Adam

There are some really appalling beekeeping videos on YouTube from people who profess to be knowledgeable. However I came across this one by chance which is from someone who DOES know what he is doing! Obviously presented by someone with a keen passion for the craft which some might enjoy.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TW_F...r8M3w&index=32

----------

